# One of our recent completed projects.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So we had a snow day today and I was able to process a ton of videos and pictures. This is a project we completed about a month ago. Semi gloss oil enamel, and SW 200 o voc wall finishes. 


https://plus.google.com/photos/116264124663328082966/albums/5974332393522760961


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> So we had a snow day today and I was able to process a ton of videos and pictures. This is a project we completed about a month ago. Semi gloss oil enamel, and SW 200 o voc wall finishes.
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/116264124663328082966/albums/5974332393522760961


Nice "lines" :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great brother


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeez!! This gallery its going viral this morning.

Looks great Tommy!!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, this job was our in with this builder. We got the call to fix the disaster that it was about half way in, way behind schedule and in a mess. Owner was an engineer and very peculiar. He and his wife love us. 

Four inches of snow pretty much shuts things down here, so I have been playing catch up on things like posting our work today.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Love it, great work :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks great Tommy! :clap:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep. Wicked cool project Tommy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great Tom.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks good. 

Do you mask and spray the soffit on brick like that? Or just paint by hand?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It was sprayed before the brick was installed, only thing hand painted was that freeze skirt that got installed last.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! That looks really nice. Very professional.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful! Definitely got lucky with the brick being done after.. Boy that would have been a behr to handle if not.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship there, you've helped make that a beautiful home bro!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks good! 
I've been using PM 200 0VOC in low sheen only lately for the last few jobs and really like the look dead on (camelback/kilim beige) but I'm not too crazy about the side sheen with natural lighting. It looks like satin or even semi depending on the amount of light hitting it from the side.

I'm just concerned about using a flat so I may try Cashmere on the next interior.

Keep up the good work,

Jeremy


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

When I can I spec cashmere flat enamel. Much better finish than 200


----------

